# Able Artist Foundation Contest



## 3DC (Apr 28, 2021)

Since I am disabled I clicked on the banner add. It looks legit. 


-------------------------
AAF 2021 Music Contest
Submissions Open: April 9th, 2021 12:00 a.m. CST (GMT -5)
Submission Deadline: July 11th, 2021 12:00 a.m. CST (GMT -5)
Winners Announced: August 13th, 2021 03:00 p.m. CST (GMT -5)
Minimum Age to Enter: 18
Maximum Age to Enter: None
Open to: AAF Members and Contest Applicants
Anyone (U.S. and international) with a verifiable disability who is not able to sustain a dignified financial standard of living with writing music is welcome to submit two tracks in the following categories:

Advertising
All-genres
You can write one track for each category or two tracks within one category.

There will be two grand prize winners this year. Each winner will receive a single library of their choice from 21 contest participating AAF partners!
-------------------------

I am really impressed by supporters like Spitfire Audio, Orchestral Tools, Sonokinetic and others. If you are disabled and you are verified member of the Able Artist Foundation with disability ( Social Security Disability payments ) you can buy partner libraries with 50% discount.


----------



## TiagoG (Apr 29, 2021)

Great initiative


----------



## MusicalG (May 1, 2021)

3DC said:


> Since I am disabled I clicked on the banner add. It looks legit.
> 
> 
> -------------------------
> ...


It’s definitely legit I am a member, it’s an amazing initiative x


----------



## MusicalG (Aug 3, 2021)

3DC said:


> So it looks like I made it to AAF's 2021 Music Contest Top Ten list but now the AAF want me to sign a very strange Contest Waiver. I never seen anything like this.
> 
> Would anybody sign this?


I have made the final ten as well, in the all genre section, I have signed it, we don’t really have music lawyers where I live available to give you a bit of free advice. Maybe in London, I am down in the South West of England.

If I was lucky enough to to win, twenty one prizes would be kind of enough for me, with the chance of the piece being in a sync library.
Least that’s my take on it.

You cannot claim the prizes without signing the waiver so the choice is yours my friend. 
would be good to get someone with a lot of contract experience to peruse the waiver though.
I agree


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Aug 3, 2021)

3DC said:


> So it looks like I made it to AAF's 2021 Music Contest Top Ten list but now the AAF want me to sign a very strange Contest Waiver. I never seen anything like this.
> 
> Would anybody sign this?


Congratulations!


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Aug 3, 2021)

MusicalG said:


> I have made the final ten as well, in the all genre section, I have signed it, we don’t really have music lawyers where I live available to give you a bit of free advice. Maybe in London, I am down in the South West of England.
> 
> If I was lucky enough to to win, twenty one prizes would be kind of enough for me, with the chance of the piece being in a sync library.
> Least that’s my take on it.
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 3, 2021)

Stephen Letnes is legit. I've met him a few times at NAMM and he's totally sincere about this cause. He, along with @thorwald, are who have inspired me to make accessibility a bigger priority at Realitone. (Mostly thorwald, actually, but the first seeds were planted by Stephen.) His Facebook page is here, so you can see that he takes his reputation seriously.

Contracts always look scary, because they have to make sure they can legally do whatever it is the client or organization needs to do. For the record, I hate signing contracts, so I understand your reluctance. In this case, though, I think they're just being ultra-careful that they (and others who may be affiliated) can post the winners' entries and your info (pix, etc.) on their website, as well as in YouTube videos, without being sued. (The "Sync license" part of the contract is probably necessary because I suppose technically, a YouTube video is indeed a video, so a sync license may be required.) Contracts like this are invariably so they can be sure there's no way _they_ can can be sued, rather than for any ulterior motives. So they often cover what seem to be a lot of unnecessary bases.

To be clear, I'm not you lawyer, or even a lawyer at all, so this isn't legal advice. But if it were me, I'd sign it and wouldn't give it a second thought.

Congrats by the way!


----------



## MusicalG (Aug 4, 2021)

3DC said:


> Just so you know I will not sign the contest waiver. This should give you 10% more chances to win the contest.
> 
> Good Luck!
> 
> ...


----------



## MusicalG (Aug 4, 2021)

3DC said:


> Just so you know I will not sign the contest waiver. This should give you 10% more chances to win the contest.
> 
> Good Luck!


Maybe read Mikes post before you make your decision, at least it may balance your apprehension a little.


----------



## MusicalG (Aug 4, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Congratulations!


Thanks Les, I hope you’re well buddy


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Aug 4, 2021)

Yes, I’m good thanks, and hope you are too.

All the best for the rest of the contest!


----------

